# Big Frank &Bruce CZ



## Sandcrab (Feb 17, 2006)

I just sent both you guys emails about possible rendevous (sp) ron-dah-vue at Hotel on the Cay, St Croix.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow what are the odds of me seeing this so soon after you posted this. I have not been here in two days as I have been busy on www.timeshareforums.com , that is where I am daily since I help run it. I just looked and did not see an Email. I leave for Acapulco Sat 7am so I may not be back here to reply for a bit. You can try email or posting on my site but I will not be able to get a hold of after Sat 4am.
I have my tickets on hold for for March 20-25 and will be booking them tommorow night.
We will be kicking up St Croix with good old CZ. I hope there is still an island after we leave. I am also coming back for Easter with my family.


----------



## brucecz (Feb 17, 2006)

Do not worry as this old geezer will make sure that all rules concerning proper   deportment and behavior are followed.

Frank, Sandcrab lives not to far from Minocqa Wi were we will be  staritng this Feb 24  for snowmobiling which is about 310 miles from our home.

Why are you two up so late? I am loooking foward to meeting every one down there.

Is anyone bringing   ice fishing  equitment?

Bruce  



			
				bigfrank said:
			
		

> Wow what are the odds of me seeing this so soon after you posted this. I have not been here in two days as I have been busy on www.timeshareforums.com , that is where I am daily since I help run it. I just looked and did not see an Email. I leave for Acapulco Sat 7am so I may not be back here to reply for a bit. You can try email or posting on my site but I will not be able to get a hold of after Sat 4am.
> I have my tickets on hold for for March 20-25 and will be booking them tommorow night.
> We will be kicking up St Croix with good old CZ. I hope there is still an island after we leave. I am also coming back for Easter with my family.


----------



## Sandcrab (Feb 17, 2006)

Big Frank and CZ,

Not to temper your bathing habits but we just had a Yorker get dabbed a bit by a sandshark.  Generally,swimming is good.  Just keep an eye below the trunkline.  Can't wait to have a brewski with you guys.


----------



## brucecz (Feb 17, 2006)

No problem as I will go in the water only at the same time as Big Frank and in compared to little old greezer stringyme  Big Frank would look like a 7 course feast   in comparison. 

You are up way to late this morning.  

P.S., to bad you can not bring along some of that Minnesota Lutefiske for Big Frank to try. Thespecial stuff that has been stored   outside.

Bruce  



			
				Sandcrab said:
			
		

> Big Frank and CZ,
> 
> Not to temper your bathing habits but we just had a Yorker get dabbed a bit by a sandshark.  Generally,swimming is good.  Just keep an eye below the trunkline.  Can't wait to have a brewski with you guys.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 17, 2006)

Al, I  will enjoy drinking it up with you. Bruce does not need it as he is always feeling happy.  

I will Be booking my air tonight.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 17, 2006)

Let the party begin   Air is booked


----------

